# Flock Transfers



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any links to companies who make custom flock transfers besides www.stahls.com and www.ez-transfers.com ?? Have searched the forums but these are the only ones I could find. Thanks for the help.

Shorty


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think some of the companies listed in this thread also might do custom flock transfers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095&highlight=custom+plastisol+transfers

Also, spot98.net does custom flock transfers.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Also, spot98.net does custom flock transfers.


Rodney, you can also get screen printed type Flock Transfers, this material comes in big wide rolls, you cut them to the screen print sheet size and print the 1 color/type designs on it. 

......now testing some camoflouge and other printed patterns in various materials, flock, foils....etc. for 2007. 

I guess this screen print type process would be to balance out with the cut/plotter process.


----------



## hyacintha10 (Nov 8, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Rodney, you can also get screen printed type Flock Transfers, this material comes in big wide rolls, you cut them to the screen print sheet size and print the 1 color/type designs on it.
> 
> ......now testing some camoflouge and other printed patterns in various materials, flock, foils....etc. for 2007.
> 
> I guess this screen print type process would be to balance out with the cut/plotter process.


Where do I get "screen printed type Flock Transfers"? And how exactly can the printed design be app;ied to the fabric? heat-pressed directly?

I apologize if my inquiries would seem stupid to some as I am new in t-shirt printing and I am particularly interested in Flock Printing... I just dont have an idea how to get it started or how to go about it.

Thank You very much!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hyacintha10 said:


> Where do I get "screen printed type Flock Transfers"? And how exactly can the printed design be app;ied to the fabric? heat-pressed directly?


yes you print it directly. 

Screen printed flock, you screen print the design with special adhesive to the flock transfer material backside, and yes, only the screen printed area will press/print on the shirt, the rest will remain on the paper. Sort of like how plastisol transfers work. No weeding involved.

Right now there are only the basic colors, black, white, red, gold-yellow etc..... some brilliant peeps at Discovery may have more fashion forward colors.... "SuperFlock" .  

hope this info helps you out some.


----------



## hyacintha10 (Nov 8, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> yes you print it directly.
> 
> Screen printed flock, you screen print the design with special adhesive to the flock transfer material backside, and yes, only the screen printed area will press/print on the shirt, the rest will remain on the paper. Sort of like how plastisol transfers work. No weeding involved.
> 
> ...


thanks! helped me out alot. you see, im from the far away land of the philippines and here, flock printing is not as well known as in other places so im thinking of introducing it as an alternative to the usual screen printing technique. do you know of websites that sell stock flock designs in affordable prices?

thanks!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hyacintha10 said:


> thanks! helped me out alot. you see, im from the far away land of the philippines and here, flock printing is not as well known as in other places so im thinking of introducing it as an alternative to the usual screen printing technique. do you know of websites that sell stock flock designs in affordable prices?
> 
> thanks!!


are you looking for custom or stock flock transfers ? i think proworld (a board sponsor) may stock some.


----------



## bigfloridasteve (Apr 20, 2008)

Tbot, I was just wondering whether or not flock transfers are those transfers that feel like velvet. If they are, I've been looking all over for them. Can anyone advise me? Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## thaiodine (Apr 4, 2008)

bigfloridasteve said:


> Tbot, I was just wondering whether or not flock transfers are those transfers that feel like velvet. If they are, I've been looking all over for them. Can anyone advise me? Thanks and have a good day.


Yea, they feel like velvet / velour. Really short fibers, soft to the touch.


----------

